# Chanel Haul



## TheTeenageMuse (Oct 23, 2010)

My minimal Chanel Holiday haul. I'm still debating Pink Pulsion Glossimer. I love everything!

  	All the goodies!






  	Pleasing Glossimer





  	Patchouli Rouge Coco





  	Tentation Cuivre Eyeshadow Quad





  	Tweed Fuchsia Blush





  	Swatches, sorry it's my shitty computer webcam. I'm trying to save up for one of those sweet Nikons.





  	All of these pieces look gorgeous together but I particularly love Pleasing over Patchouli and the quad in general is divine.


----------



## *Katie* (Oct 24, 2010)

It all looks lovely!! *jealous*


----------



## lushious_lips (Oct 24, 2010)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2010)

Very nice haul! Everything will be such a lovely collection for you - enjoy!


----------



## gemmel06 (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## mhlupic (Nov 14, 2010)

the lipstick looks great.... enjoy!


----------



## Aelya (Nov 15, 2010)

I try to be not jealous but it's really hard ahah !
  	Nice haul !


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 22, 2010)

nice haul!! I really like the lip gloss and stick. Enjoy!


----------

